# Electric Eel Model C Videos



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

As requested a video of the Electric Eel Dual Cable self feeding. As you can see I have no hands on the machine and it pulls itself into the pipe. I'll post a better video is a few minutes when it's done unloading.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What happens when the cable binds up in broken pipe or roots?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> As requested a video of the Electric Eel Dual Cable self feeding. As you can see I have no hands on the machine and it pulls itself into the pipe. I'll post a better video is a few minutes when it's done unloading.
> 
> Electric Eel 1.25" Dual Cable Pulling Power - YouTube


Hey Will make a video of you using the drill and eel if you get a chance. I saw the one Rod made but I'd like to see it from another perspective.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a better video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcQ2EDy_XbI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What happens when the cable binds up in broken pipe or roots?



The video I post is just to show that the cable will feed itself into the pipe. I never operate the machine in that way. I always have my hands on the machine.

I have the clutch set at 100 lbs of torque so yo can tell when it hits a bad section or root mass. The motor will have a "different" sound to it when it hits a tough section, also the cable stop feeding into the pipe letting you know you have hit a tough section. You can crank the clutch to a higher setting, but you when run the risk of cable or pipe damage. I've found that 100 lbs is more than enough to clear any blockage if it is cleanable.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Hey Will make a video of you using the drill and eel if you get a chance. I saw the one Rod made but I'd like to see it from another perspective.



I'll see what I can do, that one will be harder, I'll need a spotter. I only use the Drill for Roof Vents, Model C works alot better on the ground. I've had the Model C on roofs too before, tough getting that beast up there though.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I'll see what I can do, that one will be harder, I'll need a spotter. I only use the Drill for Roof Vents, Model C works alot better on the ground. I've had the Model C on roofs too before, tough getting that beast up there though.


I know what you mean before I got my model n I used to drag my mini rooter with 75' of 1/2" innercore on the roof. That thing is heavier than you would think. By the way you're insane running the Model C on a roof :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

highpoint said:


> Lol




What's so funny ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> What's so funny ?


Maybe because the first video looked like a Plumber's version of belt sander races. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Model C is just a little slower than a belt sander:laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Will said:


> As requested a video of the Electric Eel Dual Cable self feeding. As you can see I have no hands on the machine and it pulls itself into the pipe. I'll post a better video is a few minutes when it's done unloading.
> 
> Electric Eel 1.25" Dual Cable Pulling Power - YouTube
> 
> Electric Eel Model C - YouTube


 

Did you have to pay extra for the Dog or is that your helper?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Musta been a female dog, cos a boy dog would have gotten tangled in that cable.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Will, how does the model C do in orangeburg? Ever have it's self feed characteristics drill it into the ground and not want to unfeed yet?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

drs said:


> Did you have to pay extra for the Dog or is that your helper?



Helper


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Will, how does the model C do in orangeburg? Ever have it's self feed characteristics drill it into the ground and not want to unfeed yet?



IT will feed out in reverse just as much as it does it in forward. With the cutter heads I run it stops me, before I get into majot problem. I have gotten it hung up a few times, but so far I have been able to get it unstuck. Key is to take you time and not go balls to the walls with it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I can see a spear head attachment really fouling things up if it went as hard as possible.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> As requested a video of the Electric Eel Dual Cable self feeding. As you can see I have no hands on the machine and it pulls itself into the pipe. I'll post a better video is a few minutes when it's done unloading.
> 
> Electric Eel 1.25" Dual Cable Pulling Power - YouTube
> 
> Electric Eel Model C - YouTube



Thanks for the vids. Now I'm sure your a nut. :laughing: I though the thing had some place to pass the cable through. It does look easy to pick up though.

From what I can tell it's a rodder? How does it handle 45s and 90s, looks ok in the C/O, but I was wondering.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How much does the model c cost?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Thanks for the vids. Now I'm sure your a nut. :laughing: I though the thing had some place to pass the cable through. It does look easy to pick up though.
> 
> From what I can tell it's a rodder? How does it handle 45s and 90s, looks ok in the C/O, but I was wondering.


I'll try to get a video posted sometime where I'm actually cleaning a sewer. That was just an example at my house on the cables function.

The 1.25" cable will go through 3" pipes and above. Go through 90's, 45's, 1/16th's etc, so no it's not a rodder. The 1.25" cable is actually pretty flexible.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> How much does the model c cost?


The rep I use is probably 10%-15% cheaper than those prices. 


http://www.industromart.com/electric_eel_c_machine.htm


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Will said:


> The rep I use is probably 10%-15% cheaper than those prices.
> 
> http://www.industromart.com/electric_eel_c_machine.htm


Where's the beat place to buy eel cables from?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I get mine from Southwest Sewer Technologies. Ask for Barney Shupe (214) 415-3446. His email is [email protected]. Get ahold of him and tell him you got his info from Will Rogers. If your out of his region Industromart is a good option as well. 

http://www.industromart.com/


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Using the Model C J-Cable to clear Kitchen Sink drain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nya7_Px88tk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Using the Model C J-Cable to clear Kitchen Sink drain.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nya7_Px88tk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL




What the hell kinda cleanouts you guys got down there I've never seen anything like it 



Is that a slab house ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cleanout for a Kitchen sink. It's a slab house, pretty common here to have a cleanout on the brick outside the house for kitchen sinks.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Most kitchens here have outside cleanouts like that. Especially in homes built in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There are lots of cleanouts like that around here.

Why didn't you use the model N, Will? Seems like it would have been faster.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

We also have some slab houses with sewer cleanouts like that too. In many situations the air conditioner is in the way.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> There are lots of cleanouts like that around here.
> 
> Why didn't you use the model N, Will? Seems like it would have been faster.



I did first. The drain had a flat _tailpeice_ washer from a basket strainer stuck in it. I was using the 7/8" to cut it to pieces and push it to the main.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

the three inch rubber washer was stuck in the drain?:blink:

How'd they manage that?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> the three inch rubber washer was stuck in the drain?:blink:
> 
> How'd they manage that?


Flanged tailpiece washer


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Couldn't you have opened up the spring on a drop head and used the model N or were you just showing off with the model C again.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ran two different augers down with the Model N as well as a few differant cutter heads with the Model N, but with out any retrieval and no mini camera I didn't know if I had cleared it out or not, so I sent in the 7/8" to be sure.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, your a nut. I'm gonna try and buy one, I know where one is, no cable, I'm not sure what size or if it works but if I can get it for a steal I'll do it.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

These EE look like tough mothers


----------



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice Video... I have inherited a model c eel from my grandfather (who has since passed). I have only used Ridgid sectional machines on the job and the model C has been collecting dust in my basement. How can you operate the model C in a confined area? Anyway, I am looking to get get rid of my eel so I can put that $ towards a new ridgid machine. How much do you think i could get for the machine? It runs like a top.


----------

